# Incredibly annoying adding music to my device



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

So I am in the process of transferring songs over to my nexus..

Every time I copy and paste a song or anything it brings up this annoying menu



> Your device may not be able to play this file, are you sure you want to copy it?


Happens on every damn song...they end up playing just fine on my phone.

Any idea how to workaround this?


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

What OS are you on?


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> What OS are you on?


Windows 7


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Did you check the "Do this for all files" check box then press yes?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Check the box that says do this for all files and it won't keep popping up for the rest if that operation.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually I just realize that only helps in batch situations.
EDIT: +1 to what abqnm said but other than that I don't believe there is a way unless you use the actual MTP via a program like Windows Media Player or something like that then it won't do that because its via MTP.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> Check the box that says do this for all files and it won't keep popping up for the rest if that operation.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Thanks guys, I did check the box. However, I keep my music in folders for each artist so I copy one folder over onto the Gnex, then check the box, and then for the next folder..the warning is right bakc up!


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Why don't you just select multiple folders at once and transfer them? or they aren't in folders on Windows but they are on Android?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Thanks guys, I did check the box. However, I keep my music in folders for each artist so I copy one folder over onto the Gnex, then check the box, and then for the next folder..the warning is right bakc up!


Yeah I haven't been able to find any way to get rid of it permanently and I have been looking for a while. If I have a lot to transfer like that I just do it from my Linux box.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

dpaine88 said:


> Thanks guys, I did check the box. However, I keep my music in folders for each artist so I copy one folder over onto the Gnex, then check the box, and then for the next folder..the warning is right bakc up!


Story of my life


----------



## sgravel (Dec 22, 2011)

I realize this isn't the answer for everybody, but I've been pretty happy using Subsonic to stream music from my PC at home. I don't need to worry about copying music around manually, and it caches what I've listened to so data transfer is reasonable...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I would rather just use Google Music because you can go up to 20,000 songs for free which is more than enough for most. You can also buy songs extremely easily on you phone and it's automatically synced.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

holysnikey said:


> I would rather just use Google Music because you can go up to 20,000 songs for free which is more than enough for most. You can also buy songs extremely easily on you phone and it's automatically synced.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My problems with Google Music:

- If you're in a 3G area (like mine), you're screwed because it buffers 1:00 in the song.
- Battery life takes a huge toll.
- The Google Music UI isn't as friendly as PowerAMP. 
- You can use the transfer Google Music to PA app but that only works for cached songs.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

I manually load music onto the phone as you are since it has so much free space, and play it with the Google Music App. I've deleted my music from the cloud because I can't stand how Google transcodes the music, and if I don't have a great connection it won't play right away etc...

I don't worry about the stupid Windows 7 message (its Microsoft that's doing that, not Google).

I did fall in love with n7player for a while - still flirting with it, but it wasn't automatically streaming the music to my car stereo when I started the car, so I prefer Google Music.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want to use iTunes, I switched to a program called iSyncr. You install it on both your computer and your phone, it transfers all songs and playlists of your choice. I have never had the problem of a few files never transferring over, or it getting "stuck." Works perfectly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of doubleTwist. The computer side client can be slow at times, but it does a good job at importing your iTunes setup and the Android app is designed amazingly well.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> My problems with Google Music:
> 
> - If you're in a 3G area (like mine), you're screwed because it buffers 1:00 in the song.
> - Battery life takes a huge toll.
> ...


-Uses minimal battery for me
-UI is friendly enough 
-Cache music is turned on so no buffering in 3g. Perhaps your area has slower 3g?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> -Uses minimal battery for me
> -UI is friendly enough
> -Cache music is turned on so no buffering in 3g. Perhaps your area has slower 3g?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It does have slower 3G. Visited my friend in the city last weekend and omg...4G holy shit lol. But isn't the whole point of Google Music to save space on the sd? If I cache my music I may as well just have the songs on my phone.


----------



## Oobie (Apr 11, 2013)

I have exactly the same problem, i think, there should be two solutions:
1.: tell windows, that gnexus can play those formats (it should stfu if it doesn't know that, actually)
2.: switch off this function in windows

about what you guys are saying here:
I don't want to use a 3. program for this, that needs to build its own library, or i have to pull the folder in from windows explorer, than tell it to sync, it's not a bit simpler
google music and all those are not good options, because:
1: it uses mobile data, that costs money and needs battery power (and not available everywhere)
2: google music availability is very limited (I mean few countries), it's only some of europe, and north america (no Hungary for example, even though it's not at the end of the world)

So I'd really appriciate anyone helping me (us) out with the original windows promt problem any of the two ways I suggested


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Try command line cause if you do manage to find a way its more then likely going to involve a bunch of reg edits. Hopefully simple ones but till then just set up a batch file to do this.

The command xcopy is what you are looking for. Example:

xcopy source destination /E /C /H /R /K /O /Y
The command above will copy source to destination, files and directories (including empty ones), will not stop on error, will copy hidden and system files, will overwrite read only files, will preserve attributes and ownership/ACL information, and will suppress the prompting for overwrite existing destination files.

I haven't done something like this since I used windows xp so I'm not sure if this old bit of info I had saved will work on windows 7 but I see no reason it won't.

Sent from a guy who wishes he had a nice hat.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

adb push C:\path	o\music /sdcard/path/to/music


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Use android commander

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

